# Ruido zener



## Iván Francisco (Abr 8, 2010)

Primero debo aclarar algo, soy odontólogo de profesión y no ingeniero electrónico, ni siquiera técnico, pero aquí va el tema de este hilo.
Es sabido que los diodos zener producen ruido en líneas de baja señal, (si no es correcto me lo hacen saber) por lo que se aconseja es colocarlos lejos de los lugares de baja señal, p. eje. entrada de señal a una etapa de potencia, regular tensión para un op. amp. cuando se saca de la línea de alimentación de una etapa de potencia, etc.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
el ruido se "cuela" por la misma pista de cobre como si fuera un ruido electrico, o por el contrario es un ruido de "propagación aérea" simplemente por la cercanía del diodo.
Pasa lo mismo con los reguladores de voltaje lineales lm78.., etc?
Dese ya muchas gracias
Iván


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 8, 2010)

Yo la verdad en mis 10 años de electronico que tengo, nunca habia escuchado de ruidos generados por un zener, lo que pudiera pasar es que la fuente que esta entregando alimentacion para el cener y la circuiteria este emitiendo esos ruidos.

Puedes poner un capacitor de 100 microfaradios electrolitico y uno de 100 nanofaradios ceramico en paralelo con el diodo zener, con esto lograras vajar bastate el ruido que este por hay.

Los vlores de voltage de los capacitores deben ser inmediatamente arriba del valor de el diodo zener.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola Luisgrillo, está claro que filtrar con capacitores el rizado es otro tema, de todas maneras te agradezco el comentario. La pregunta quizás haya sido incompleta o mal formulada, mas allá del ruido del rizado hay otro por el cual estar preocupado, en cercanías de líneas de baja señal?
Un abrazo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 8, 2010)

El diodo zener es un "gran" generador de ruido, muchas veces se utiliza esta caracteristica para fabricar un generador de ruido blanco para audio.

Pero los valores son suficientemente bajos para que la mayoria de circuitos no sean necesarios tomar precauciones especiales. es imposible que el zener inyecte suficiente energia a las pistas adyacentes.
En los casos de medicion de tensiones de alta precision se aconseja la utilizacion de integrados shunt como el lm431 o los ref02 con menor ruido y mejor compotamiento con la temperatura.


Como puedes ver es necesario amplificar para que el ruido sa utilizable
http://www.ciphersbyritter.com/NOISE/NOISRC.HTM


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias tiopepe123, voy a guardar la data y leerla este fin de semana, seguramente disipará todas mis dudas ( o genere otras) jajaja!
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 8, 2010)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Es sabido que los diodos zener producen ruido en líneas de baja señal, (si no es correcto me lo hacen saber) por lo que se aconseja es colocarlos lejos de los lugares de baja señal, p. eje. entrada de señal a una etapa de potencia, regular tensión para un op. amp. cuando se saca de la línea de alimentación de una etapa de potencia, etc.


Ahí hay una mezcla. 
El "lejos de los lugares de baja señal" se refiere a no formar parte del bloque donde tenés baja señal, no a "lejos" físicamente.
Es válido en el caso de la entrada de señal, pero no para la alimentacion de un operacional salvo que nos estemos refiriendo a una tension de referencia.

En el link de Tiopepe las configuraciones son precisamente para generar ruido. Justamente las configuraciones "parecidas" son las que hay que evitar si se quiere "bajo ruido".



> Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> el ruido se "cuela" por la misma pista de cobre como si fuera un ruido electrico, o por el contrario es un ruido de "propagación aérea" simplemente por la cercanía del diodo.
> Pasa lo mismo con los reguladores de voltaje lineales lm78.., etc?


En absoluto, ese "ruido eléctrico",  el producido por chispeos, apertura de bobinas, descargas estáticas o atmosféricas es de magnitud *muy* superior a al ruido zener, térmico, granalla etc. Mientras los primeros son del orden de *volts* pudiendo llegar a *miles de volts* en el caso de descargas atmosféricas, los segundos son del orden de los *microvolts*.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola Eduardo:
en principio muchas gracias por tu explicación, de a poco estoy entendiendo un poco más este tema, salvo un par de dudas a saber


> El "lejos de los lugares de baja señal" se refiere a no formar parte del bloque donde tenés baja señal, no a "lejos" físicamente.


*ok, esto lo entiendo*


> Es válido en el caso de la entrada de señal, pero no para la alimentacion de un operacional salvo que nos estemos refiriendo a una tension de referencia.


hay amplificadores que usan operacionales a la entrada de señal, o usan operacionales como DC servo y los alimentan con un par de zeners con una resistencia y un par de capacitores tomando la tensión de alimentación desde el voltaje principal del amplificador, no entiendo cuando decís " salvo tensión de referencia".
No pretendo molestar a nadie con una expicación académica, por eso salvé al principio del hilo que soy odontólogo de profesión (aficionado al audio hace algunos años).

Esta duda se apoderó de mí cuando decidí diseñar una pcb para un amplificador que utiliza un operacional como servo de DC y habiendo leído del "ruido" que generan los diodos zener, estaba eligiendo el mejor lugar para ubicarlos en la placa.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 8, 2010)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> hay amplificadores que usan operacionales a la entrada de señal, o usan operacionales como DC servo y los alimentan con un par de zeners con una resistencia y un par de capacitores tomando la tensión de alimentación desde el voltaje principal del amplificador, no entiendo cuando decís " salvo tensión de referencia"...


En ese caso los zeners están para que el AO tenga una alimentación mas estable --> ahí el ruido del zener ni se tiene en cuenta, no te olvides que son microvolts.

En un amplificador, el zener generando una "tension de referencia" se lo tenés (a veces) formando parte de fuentes de corriente para polarización. Si lo tenes por ejemplo en el par diferencial de entrada, vas a tener un "sssss" sumandose al ruido propio de la etapa.
Si en cambio lo tenes en la polarización del transistor excitador de salida no va a tener influencia porque ahi la ganancia restante es unitaria.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola Eduardo:
Entendido con la alimentación de los operacionales! y gracias por la yapa.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## juanma (Abr 8, 2010)

El tema de los Zeners en el audio es cuando se los utiliza como referencia de tension en las etapas de baja señal, mas precisamente cuando se emplea el modo cascode (para fijar el voltaje Vce) o se los utiliza para generar fuentes de corriente.

Vi un amplificador Pioneer con lo que se llama Modo Cascode Dinamico, en el que las referencias de tension se hacen con resistencias y no con Zener. Pablo Crespo en su web habla sobre el tema tambien, y hasta utiliza filtros pasabajos de primer orden para filtrar un poco.
Un conocido amplificador CFB de Analog Device utiliza 2 transistores para obtener una referencia de tension, justificando que no se tiene "tanto" ruido como con un Zener.

En el uso de servos de DC no hay problemas en fijar tensiones con Zeners: 
primero, que son muy necesarios (y mas baratos que la serie 78XX) ya que los operacionales trabajan como mucho con +/-20, cuando el voltaje para las etapas de ganancia de tension son siempre mayores.
segundo: los operacionales tienen de por si un gran rechazo al ruido, por estar realimentados, asi que es del ruido presente en la alimentacion del OpAmp, muy poco vas a ver a la salida.

Una forma practica de implementarlo es con un zener y un transistor, creo que en la web de Boberly lo vi, despues adjunto el esquema.

En resumen, no hay ningun problema en regular la alimentacion del servo con Zeners.

Saludos!


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola Juanma:
muchas gracias por tus consideraciones, es que justamente estoy con el diseño de una pcb de un amplificador de un amigo que tiene un opamp en el servo de DC y quería saber si era crítica la distancia con el CI.
Un abrazo


----------

